# Tourney Teams



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I use to think I was part of the AKFF team but seeing how there is now an offical "Team AKFF" I guess I'll have to look for a new team  . Don't want to be relegated as part of the cheer squad, cant wait to see Dodge and Bazzoo in there skirts and pom pom's......or maybe I can. :shock: :lol:

So instead of feeling like a discarded packet of mouldy shrimp gulps in banana prawn, I thought bugger it, I'll just be part of another team with our own little banner in the signature section.

Any others feel the same?......Any sugestions?

I could just join Koich in team steam, but not sure how the plastic will go. :?


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm hearing you Paul!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm over it now, I was feeling a bit like you Paul a couple days ago, but there are brighter things ahead and its only early days as far as teams go.

We all know Kayak fishing sales in Australia is only on the very tip of a huge iceberg, plenty of things will happen in the future.

Good luck to Team AKFF, seeya's out there at the Tourneys ;-)

Cheers


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

I still think it isn't the greatest Idea dividing 1 Single team into AKFF.
The Vic thing isnt a good idea though.
hmmmmmm


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31837
:twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Think I'll join Team Glass Canoe. See ya at the Southern Cross


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Red sorry for your loss, never good to see grown men crying, better luck next year ;-) . Don't think its appropriate to discuss future teams with potential opposition. :twisted:

Sel you can wait around in the hope you'll get picked for another team or you can just make up your own. "Team Native Man" doesnt sound too bad.

Mtfisho great banner mate, I'd just about move to Victoria just to join your team.

Now your talking Peril and them ski's have enough room in the rear hatch to turn into a live well and when you have finished at the comp, you can paddle out to the ocean with your live Bream and use them for bait and catch a real fish......When are they going to have off shore comps?

Keep the ideas coming guys.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I see where you guys are coming from Red but I believe the whole AKFF team thing alienates other members. It generates a real "us and them" mentality on the forum and I think this is no good and only works against everything that the forum is. Everyone was equal on here until the team issue raised its head.

I'm not complaining for myself as I am only a bream newbie and only been on the forum less than a year. I feel for the guys who have been on here for years and feel like they really mean something to the forum... they must feel ignored/shunned.

Just my bit.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Alster99 said:


> I see where you guys are coming from Red but I believe the whole AKFF team thing alienates other members. It generates a real "us and them" mentality on the forum and I think this is no good and only works against everything that the forum is. Everyone was equal on here until the team issue raised its head.
> 
> I'm not complaining for myself as I am only a bream newbie and only been on the forum less than a year. I feel for the guys who have been on here for years and feel like they really mean something to the forum... they must feel ignored/shunned.
> 
> Just my bit.


Agreed 
Said it beautifully Alster!

Thanks Mitch


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Alster99 said:


> Everyone was equal on here until the team issue raised its head.


Unless you ride on a hobie, in which case your alittle lower on the food chain.

FLAME SUIT ON. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

well , i don't know why you guys were not picked - me - well , because i can't paddle anymore and am more like a cripple - well , thats why i was left out...i'm sure thats why , its got to be why , there is no other reason , is there :shock: 
seriously though , join my team..."whycrakAdarkey"....you go fishing when you want , go home when you want , and do what you want...the only rule is " no friggin whinging"...


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

hey lets further divide the issue by having AKFF stone, bronze, silver, gold and yes platinum members....... consider the logos that could be fashioned..... christ I need a beer, what would be good is business cards cause god knows every time i land on the beach I could sell my yak twice and tell people about the forum heaps of times.

PP


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Guys, I really think the guys have the best intentions of the forum (and kayak fishing in general) in mind with the 'Team AKFF" thing, I've been around the forums since its inception and none of these guys are the 'Us and Them' type, so dont get too worked up over it.

I can understand there are a few guys on the forum who would have like consultation and possibly inclusion, but with this kind of approach things have a tendancy to evolve into a shit fight, especially online.
IMO in an ideal world it might have been nice to have an open consultation, my feeling is this would have only ended badly with disagreements and so on, and as Red has stated the numbers will increase over time.
To me this means any member who demostrates the dedication to get out there and promote the site, and the sport, not simply a boys club, chosen by the golden ones.

Scott (the Admin) ultiamtely is responsible for the site (trying not to use the word 'owns') and also for its future direction.
The site Admin and Mod team have done an outstanding job with the forum, and I trust their judgement on how to move forward.

Not something worth getting worked up about to be honest, if it means that much to anyone - get out there and get some tournament results, and then send the Admin team a message about joining the team?

Peace out


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dallas said:


> Not something worth getting worked up about to be honest, if it means that much to anyone - get out there and get some tournament results, and then send the Admin team a message about joining the team?


Bingo.

I'm full anticipating the tournament scene to lose it's novelty value soon anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

koich said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > Not something worth getting worked up about to be honest, if it means that much to anyone - get out there and get some tournament results, and then send the Admin team a message about joining the team?
> ...


For sure mate, most of us (me included) would probably say if asked that we'd love to represent AKFF and fish the tournament circuit, but most of us (me included) would fail to deliver for various reasons (work and family commitments).

Anyone who wants to be part of the AKFF team and can deliver what is required, which means can attend a reasonable number of events, and can represent the forum well (not be a total toolbox) should get a couple of tournments under their belt and then approach the Admin guys about joining the team.

Should be as easy as that really 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a novel approach.
How about members nominate someone from there state and then take a vote choosing 2 or 3 from each state?......maybe keeping a position for a junior and or a girl? That way everyone can feel all warm and fuzzy that they help chose there reps. You probably have the same guys in without the sour grapes.

Mind you that sounds like a pain in the arse.....better to just chose a dozen of your best mates. ;-)

Anyway I'm already on the way of making my own banner for "Team No Mates" :lol: ....see ya on the water.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

I can see both points of view, i think just a little bit more openess would satisfy most people;

i.e 
selection criteria for lack of a better term on how to get yourself into the 'team'
responsibilites as representative
benefits as a representative

This would mean its all there for people to see, if they decide they want to become a rep and take on extra responsibilies as opposed to just fishing they will now what steps are required.

I dont see the need to promote kayak fishing anyhow...i love the fact its it little 'club' and you can ussually get out where theres no around, the larger it gets the more regulated it will be...keep it secret i say!!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there even a need for a "Team AKFF" given that the AKFF is already represented by many members at every event? Even Victorian events? Will it achieve anything?

Most members I know already spruke the virtues of the forum and with good reason... it's a great thing! Will the team thing achieve anything more or just make unselected members feel they are not worthy?

If we *must* have a team, why not have a team that is selected on merit from each state through recognised tournament results? This would add credibility to the selection process and provide transparent methods of team selection. At the moment it's undemocratic and looks like jobs for the boys.

The great thing about this forum is there seems to be no hierarchy and everyone is equal. I'd like to see it stay that way.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Well guys I caught 9 Bass(wild bass not stocked in a dam)last week using 2lb mainline with 4lb leader, shouldn,t I get a start. To be 
honest I dont want a start, mainly because I just don't have the time, the time and effort that would be required, is just not available 
to me and probably 90% of forum members. The site adminstrators and mods do a great job, and personally I think they are doing what 
they think is best for AKFF as they have done in the past.

But then we have the forum members who also do a great job in promotting AKFF, every time one of you speaks to someone about the forum
you are also promotting what we all have here. So every body keep up the great work, and lets keep building the forum

Cheers Dave


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

I just can't help but wonder, how many posts would be placed if the word " Team " had not been used to discribe the forum reps at these comps/tourneys/events??

I also wondr how many out there realise how much work is involved in being one of these 'Team' members? Having organised events in the past for car clubs and other sporting clubs the commitment level is huge, and not many can offer that sort of time and focus. I understand some are upset by the fact that they were not 'consulted' and feel left out but how many backwards and forwards submission of candidates and voting would there need to be, as everyone would want to vote for themselves!!

If you belong to a car club there is a committee, and you pay membership fees,(which we don't) they make decisions on the clubs behalf, yes there is no voted committee here but how do you do that on a forum with members in every state? The Mods do a great job and in essence are for the most part AKFF's committee, I am happy for them to represent the forum at any event.

The only way we could smoothe the problem over would be to have all events posted that the 'Team' would be attending, then find a member that has paid the entry fee, so would be defiantly going to the said event and co-represent the forum with one of the 'Team' members, in an official shirt/cap etc and then they could also feel very important..But you can only be a co-rep at one event so that other forum members that go to said events could also have a turn, and thus be fair to all.....

IMO just enjoy the forum and fishing, leave the politics and cry baby stuff to the pollies, who cares if you have a 'Team AKFF' shirt or not, you are already part of that team by being a forum member, you just not showing it off to the world, that by the way don't give a shit......


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm really glad there's a team and I would probably be correct in assuming these guys are now the representative faces of AKFF.

At a political level I think its great that these chaps are stepping up to the plate. I'm certain they have the skills to earn respect at a political level and also actively promote the views expressed by the majority of yak anglers in a public arena when the time comes.

No matter what happens, yak anglers will need a voice as popularity grows, this is a good start.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> I'm really glad there's a team and I would probably be correct in assuming these guys are now the representative faces of AKFF.
> 
> At a political level I think its great that these chaps are stepping up to the plate. I'm certain they have the skills to earn respect at a political level and also actively promote the views expressed by the majority of yak anglers in a public arena when the time comes.
> 
> No matter what happens, yak anglers will need a voice as popularity grows, this is a good start.


Your right Dan. I should be ashamed of myself for starting this thread........Its windy, the Snapper have gone off the chew, I was bored.

Sorry Team AKFF..... YOUR THE BEST!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I already have a team. Team "One Bream Only" since I never seem to be able to nail more than one legal fish in a tourny. lol.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well my names been thrown in the hat for W.A Rep, theres not to many of us with 500+ posts and also intend Attending the ABT COMPS ,,"Shufoys" name was mentioned but he runs the W.A forums so it would be difficult to promote this one over the one he runs :lol:

I am not sure what the role would be ? I tell folks about this and other forums anyway,,its not a fishing team just AKKF Team so they are not looking for folks to win tournys and so forth, i have not caught a bream on a lure yet :lol:

I think i will watch posts for a couple of days and get a feel for the mood,,seems some folks don't like the whole concept and i was worried about it being clicky but if i joined the team i can't see any major unheavals,,just doing what i always have,,promote kayak fishing and forums to interested folks on the beaches of Perth.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Mitch your signature is gramatically incorrect...... :lol: 
to be honest i can't see the point in this thread, it's just a fishing team guys if you want to represent AKFF just slap a sticker on your kayak and continue on as usual, answering the questions people always have for you when you come in from a trip. why do you need a title for that?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

zipper said:


> Mitch your signature is gramatically incorrect...... :lol:
> to be honest i can't see the point in this thread, it's just a fishing team guys if you want to represent AKFF just slap a sticker on your kayak and continue on as usual, answering the questions people always have for you when you come in from a trip. why do you need a title for that?


I have always had an AKFF sticker. lol. One on the yak and one on the back of my wagon. Happy to, and often do, promote this forum. As for the point of this thread, I think it's all in good fun isn't it?!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I would be absolutely outraged if I ever planned on fishing a tournament ever.

The ABT is racist anyway, no events in the NT.

RACIST.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Hobie are clearly scared by the latest in hands free propulsion. Apart from when you have to shovel coal, it's not so hands free then.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

occy said:


> The guys who run this show do a great job for no real benefit, other than helping you and I out. None of them are elitist. Blimey one is a Tasmanian, the other a nerd, one can't fish, and the rest of them are all bloody nutters. Think yourself lucky they didn't ask you to join their team.


Classic, far too funny Occy,

I feel so good I'm not in the team now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

occy said:


> I I've joined Kerries Team Crazy. Only problem is that I have to paint Cavendish purple, and ensure I include a picture of a cow in all my trip reports. ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


Occy.... Team Crazy is not racist, your kayak can be any colour it feels like lol

cows are also optional, we also accept pics of dogs, cats, birds and snakes... altho bonus points will be awarded to the bovine variety, either alive or deceased (good hang outs for bream) ;-)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> cows are also optional, we also accept pics of dogs, cats, birds and snakes...


Can I join your team?









Seriously guys, it's beginning to sound like a lot of sour grapes around here! If the crew who do the work around here want to form their own team, then let em do it! What does it matter to you?

Not everyone can be on their team, or it's gonna be the largest team any sporting event has ever seen, and no-one has the right to tell them how to pick their team or who they have to include.

If you don't like it, or if you feel left out, then start your own team, but don't complain because you didn't get picked for someone elses, or that it's unfair because they have a team and you dont.

Remember, at the end of the day it's actually an "individual" event anyway, not a team sport! You alone go out and try to catch fish to win for yourself, you are not fishing as part of a winning TEAM!

I'm off to get a team happening myself. There'll be no trouble or arguing about my team though, coz I'm gonna limit mine strictly to a team of ONE! Team Ranger! Applications are now being accepted, and if I don't get picked for it I'm gonna blow up my letterbox!

If anyone actually wants to join MY team...............you need serious therapy!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree Ranger. I have only been on this forum for about a week and after posting a request for anyone who is willing and able to take out a newbie who has not purchased a yak (which I was not particularly hopeful of happening), I have had several offers, the first being from AKFF Team member Red.

Also as Ranger pointed out these comps are competed individually so in essence Team AKFF is just a group of mates that enjoy travelling to and competing together. And after doing much reading of the various discussions I can see how much of a contribution there guys make to this forum which makes them ideal candidates to represent the AKFF site and kayak fishing as a sport. I am sure that nothing will change in the respect of tips and reports from these dedicated Yak anglers, so I cannot understand the controversy!

If the whiners have the time, skill, knowledge and dedication that members of Team AKFF have why not start another forum and compete directly online and in tourneys! Or.......stop bitching!

I for one wish them all the best!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Just before Malibu closed up shop for a while the previous importer was looking to start a Malibu Team,,now BCF are importing them and area managers and others that work there are mad keen yak fishos, don't be suprised if we have a Team BCF one day down the track,,,something to think about if you own prowlers or Malibu.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I choked on my morning tea after reading some of the replies here - obviously the point of having a "Team AKFF" has been missed by most - it's most certainly not about having the best fishermen, or most competitive fishermen, it's about having a bit of support and a friendly face from AKFF in yak tournaments, for the benefit of EVERYONE ELSE - not for the glory of the team members. :? :?


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

The explanations given on the other thread as to why the team was developed clear things up a bit. Recognisable, friendly faces at each event will be a good thing. I think the whole thing just needed an explanation which we now have. Thanks for doing that fellas.

Now we can all go back to being one big happy family again...  (Whiners, Bitchers, Bigots, Racists, Black ducks, Dummy Spitters, Elitists, Steam Yakkers, Tasmanians, Pollies, Cry Babies and everyone else that has been named on this thread)

Apologies if I left anyone out.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You left out Northern Territorians.

Again.

Just like everyone else always does.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn it! I knew i'd forget someone...

Sorry Northern Territorians... you ummm... rock...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

geee this thread has caused some anxiety and its strange that no one was worried about teams until we announced team AKFF, which is a team that may need dynamite to get a fish or if not to blow up those who are getting fish , heavens i even volunteered to be a cheer squad girl and my pom poms have seen better days , but thats Ok as my baton still works so i will be at as many events as i can swisshing my pom poms and twirling my baton and forming a cheer squad on the hill [ will there be a hill occulator ] with me old mate the occulator, from where we can bag the umpires and throw pies at the players we dont like . :lol: :lol:


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> geee this thread has caused some anxiety and its strange that no one was worried about teams until we announced team AKFF, which is a team that may need dynamite to get a fish or if not to blow up those who are getting fish , heavens i even volunteered to be a cheer squad girl and my pom poms have seen better days , but thats Ok as my baton still works so i will be at as many events as i can swisshing my pom poms and twirling my baton and forming a cheer squad on the hill [ will there be a hill occulator ] with me old mate the occulator, from where we can bag the umpires and throw pies at the players we dont like . :lol: :lol:


Can I be the Waterboy??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Well my names been thrown in the hat for W.A Rep, theres not to many of us with 500+ posts and also intend Attending the ABT COMPS ,,"Shufoys" name was mentioned but he runs the W.A forums so it would be difficult to promote this one over the one he runs :lol:


WOOHOO, My name was mentioned!


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

Hells bells. What's all the fuss.

Come join my team. Only have to appreciate the fine wine called Green Ginger. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Greg


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Come join my team. Only have to appreciate the fine wine called Green Ginger.


PMSL ant, you don't happen to be traveling down a stones highway to hell do you ;-)

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> throw pies at the players we dont like . :lol: :lol:


MMMMM, pies..... ill bring my own sauce thanks Bazz


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

G'Day Dave,

Stones Hwy to hell. What a way to go. :twisted: :twisted:

Greg


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Blackant said:


> Hells bells. What's all the fuss.
> 
> Come join my team. Only have to appreciate the fine wine called Green Ginger. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Greg


Greg.... thats too priceless!!!!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the Stones Mac....keeps you warm on those cold winter nights!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i was thinking "team Banana" but with Occy gone crazy i'd have to find other nanas


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Tell ya what I'll do though Keza, being the benevolent sought of guy I am ... I'll let you create either Team LAZY or Team Bugger ... both would be great names I reckon. :lol:


CRAZYBUGGER


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

Join my team and learn how to fix cats. :twisted: Ah, that's another story.

Greg


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

JUST ADD GREEN GINGER AND ....... WAHLAH!

yep im still chuckling over poor old Tom ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Blackant said:


> Join my team and learn how to fix cats. :twisted: Ah, that's another story.
> 
> Greg


Greg, if Tom had a gutful of green ginger at the start, maybe he wouldn't have vanished for 3 days after the procedure :lol:


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

G'Day Dodge,
We would have been spared the belting we got.
We tried to get him to drink but didn't do any good. It was scotch not green ginger. :twisted: :twisted: 
Live and learn.

Greg


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I think this whole concept of bickering over team membership has slightly gotten out of hand.

It seems some people seem to believe that being on an official team provides the members with bragging rights and some form of elitism compared to us lowly folk. 8) When all it aims to do is provide some form of recognising title for the members who are officiated to engage in direct promotion of the AKFF. I do hope I got this part right mods!

One aspect of this thread I am starting to like is the numerous teams being formed based on mateship and good times, thats what fishing is all about. Thats why the ABT, KFT and whoever tournaments havent grabbed my attention, because fishing is all about the great outdoors and having a good time.

Thats all I think needs to be said from Team No-Members!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

occy said:


> Just be thankful us elitists (come on, what else would a Legendary Member say ), and most of the lowly folk (the rest of you'se) don't take anything on this forum too seriously.


DITTO


----------

